# If you're not already a TBG member.....



## Todd Cook (Jul 1, 2019)

Why not? I'm not trying to stir anything up. Several of the officers and myself had a meeting recently and a big topic was what we could do better to make people want to be a part of our club. Traditional bow hunters are a small group to start with, but we're stronger as a group. So why are you not a member?


----------



## Triple C (Jul 1, 2019)

Todd - How about an online registration and payment system?  If that's already available I apologize.  I'd join to day if you can shoot me a link to register n pay.  I joined years ago but never heard anything from anyone after joining and don't recall receiving a renewal notice.  Not to say I didn't but just don't recall ever receiving anything.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 1, 2019)

Triple C said:


> Todd - How about an online registration and payment system?  If that's already available I apologize.  I'd join to day if you can shoot me a link to register n pay.  I joined years ago but never heard anything from anyone after joining and don't recall receiving a renewal notice.  Not to say I didn't but just don't recall ever receiving anything.



We have a paypal payment available if it would be easier. We're working on a new website platform to house our membership applications and other documents. Trying to get more techno if that's the right word . PM me your email and I'll send you some stuff!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 1, 2019)

Todd please post the PayPal link or name, thanks!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 2, 2019)

toddcooktbg@gmail.com

paypal link is tbogpayments@gmail.com


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 2, 2019)

Also, check out our new facebook group page- Under groups look for "The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia" the cover photo is a campfire.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 3, 2019)

One thing that has been pointed out to me by several people is that you have to hunt only with Trad equipment. They said that was what turned them off from joining. I have no problem if a full member wants to harvest a animal with a rifle or crossbow or a Compound. We need to support all methods of hunting. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 4, 2019)

I agree with Allen


----------



## frankwright (Jul 5, 2019)

It may have changed as I have not seen a membership application in a while but the last one said " I agree to use traditional equipment when bowhunting".
There is nothing that says you have to do all your hunting with traditional equipment but of course many do.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2019)

I think Frank is correct. 

I have been a regular member twice, first time was the late 80's early 90's, then again around 2000. 

TBG is a good group of guy's and do good things for GA. Traditional archers.
The last time I inquired about joining again I was told I would have to be an associate member so I decided not to rejoin.


----------



## LONGTOM (Jul 6, 2019)

does that mean you get to pay but you have no say?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 6, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Dennis (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it says if you archery hunt it has to be with trad equipment only if your a regular member. You can still gun hunt if you want. A associate membership you can do what you want but you cannot vote in the club


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

frankwright said:


> It may have changed as I have not seen a membership application in a while but the last one said " I agree to use traditional equipment when bowhunting".
> There is nothing that says you have to do all your hunting with traditional equipment but of course many do.


That's correct Frank. Regular members agree to bowhunt with trad gear only. Associate members don't have to make that pledge. I occasionally gun hunt myself.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

LONGTOM said:


> does that mean you get to pay but you have no say?


I suppose that's one way of looking at it. But you also get our newsletter, discounted rates at our shoots, meals and camping provided at our hunts. And being a part of something that's trying to preserve our heritage and do good in the state.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I think Frank is correct.
> 
> I have been a regular member twice, first time was the late 80's early 90's, then again around 2000.
> 
> ...


John let me check into this. If you were a regular member in the past you should not have to be an associate again.


----------



## LONGTOM (Jul 7, 2019)

Todd, I know TBG is a great organization and does much good . I have many friends who are members and I have been in the past. I support your mission. My question is why all members are not equal? If they were I believe your ranks would triple.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Todd Cook said:


> John let me check into this. If you were a regular member in the past you should not have to be an associate again.


Thanks Todd.

I was a member when the news letter was run on a memograph (sp) machine...... lol


----------



## frankwright (Jul 7, 2019)

Like this, John?
Todd, Same for my hunting pardner Bob Westerfield. I met him at a TBG shoot at the Harris farm in 1996! He has been a member for many years and often helps tony with the youth events. Like many his membership didn't get renewed properly and when it did  recently,he is listed as an Associate member and should be regular!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

That's it Frank!!!!!!

I remember it smelling like the copies the teachers handed out in grade school!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

LONGTOM said:


> Todd, I know TBG is a great organization and does much good . I have many friends who are members and I have been in the past. I support your mission. My question is why all members are not equal? If they were I believe your ranks would triple.


I will admit we have had several discussions about that, and I'll also admit I'm able to see that issue from both sides. However, I think the two tiered membership has value. To become a regular member you must be an associate member for one year, be sponsored for regular membership by a regular member, and pledge that the bowhunting you do will be with traditional equipment.
     1. It gives a new member a year to see if what we're about is what they're about. It also gives us a year to see if that member has the core ideas and values that we hold.
     2. Being sponsored for regular membership says that someone we know is vouching for their character and hunting ethics. 
     3. We're a bow hunting group at our core. We have target shoots and other events, but we do this to get together with other trad bowhunters and hunt together, and to be a voice for traditional bowhunting in the state. So I guess you would have to ask why our organization would want compound or crossbow hunters to decide the direction, or lead the direction of a traditional bowhunting club? Or why would they want to? Voting is powerful, and if enough people without the same values are allowed to vote or hold office, pretty soon we would be the Bowhunters of Georgia. I don't think that's fair to the founders, or the current membership.

So the associate membership is for those not ready to make that commitment. We welcome them at our shoots, hunts, banquet, etc. They get the same reduced rates and other perks as the regulars, except for voting and holding office.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

frankwright said:


> Like this, John?
> Todd, Same for my hunting pardner Bob Westerfield. I met him at a TBG shoot at the Harris farm in 1996! He has been a member for many years and often helps tony with the youth events. Like many his membership didn't get renewed properly and when it did  recently,he is listed as an Associate member and should be regular!


I'm going to check into that too Frank!


----------



## Kengibbons (Jul 7, 2019)

I know the traditional only issue was discussed at the Tuckahoe hunt, and in my opinion, Todd's explanation here makes perfect sense.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 7, 2019)

I've got cold feet bout where I'm at as a bowhunter. Been shootin trad for 7 months now and am very excited bout the upcoming season with my stickbow. I suspect this 1st trad season of mine is gonna help me decide if I'm ready to sale my compound or not. I appreciate the way TBG has it set up. Don't go to changing your values to suit the masses.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 8, 2019)

Okay I have a better understanding now. Maybe I misunderstood the rules or bylaws. I thinks this needs to be one of the documents that everyone has acces to. So we don't have any misunderstandings.


----------



## LONGTOM (Jul 8, 2019)

Todd, I share your values. No one during my two times as an associate ever explained that to me, in fact no one eve told me how to become a regular member. I wish TBG and you well. Good hunting!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 15, 2019)

This was a rational and adult like discussion, I appreciate the conversation gentlemen.  Please remember to VOTE.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 16, 2019)

I sent my paperwork and payment for an associate membership to Mr Cook.

I’ve been shooting nonstop since getting my Hoyt recurve and haven’t even touched the compound. Not sure if I even will.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 16, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> I sent my paperwork and payment for an associate membership to Mr Cook.
> 
> I’ve been shooting nonstop since getting my Hoyt recurve and haven’t even touched the compound. Not sure if I even will.


We got it and added you to the contact list. Welcome!


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you. I’m honored to be a part of it. I hope to be able to meet up with you all some time soon.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 16, 2019)

Todd Cook said:


> I will admit we have had several discussions about that, and I'll also admit I'm able to see that issue from both sides. However, I think the two tiered membership has value. To become a regular member you must be an associate member for one year, be sponsored for regular membership by a regular member, and pledge that the bowhunting you do will be with traditional equipment.
> 1. It gives a new member a year to see if what we're about is what they're about. It also gives us a year to see if that member has the core ideas and values that we hold.
> 2. Being sponsored for regular membership says that someone we know is vouching for their character and hunting ethics.
> 3. We're a bow hunting group at our core. We have target shoots and other events, but we do this to get together with other trad bowhunters and hunt together, and to be a voice for traditional bowhunting in the state. So I guess you would have to ask why our organization would want compound or crossbow hunters to decide the direction, or lead the direction of a traditional bowhunting club? Or why would they want to? Voting is powerful, and if enough people without the same values are allowed to vote or hold office, pretty soon we would be the Bowhunters of Georgia. I don't think that's fair to the founders, or the current membership.
> ...



I’ve been sponsored, I did my Trial period trad only was a member for 2 years. I’m friends with folks in TBG, great people. But I’m a progressive archer. I carry stick bow, compound, crossbow. I’ve killed with all in a season, I like the challenge of trad hunting. Even like the different aspects of getting super close. I’ve helped folks get equipment squared away. But the way I read the rules about trad only an associate members can’t vote not on same level as the rest just kinda gave me cold feet. I was in the email group, did a mail in ballot at one time. But just Kinda faded out about the way the words read to me. My brother I’ll talk to him, if he bow hunts it’s trad only, but when gun season opens he never looks back at the bow. He’s attended some TBG shoots with me, but middle GA is rough takes hours to get to any event. Nothing held locally, I shoot with the Ga Bowbenders much more casual in my eyes John runs an awesome group for us inbetween folks. I know of a few guys that felt rubbed wrong an haven’t renewed in awhile but I understand you can’t please everyone. I’m not upset, just on the fence an you gave me an outlet to tell my thoughts. Sawtooth sponsored me we talked through the ups an downs of trad life, an he helped me more then anyone I’ve met along the road. Allamerican he knows tune better then anyone, an Bucky T reached out an met us out the blue to let us shoot his gear An see if we liked it. Been shooting a trad bow in some fashion ever since. I like what y’all do though. The kids shoots, Hatchet dan self bows all that’s awesome. The rules, by laws, gray areas gets me.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 16, 2019)

deast1988 said:


> I’ve been sponsored, I did my Trial period trad only was a member for 2 years. I’m friends with folks in TBG, great people. But I’m a progressive archer. I carry stick bow, compound, crossbow. I’ve killed with all in a season, I like the challenge of trad hunting. Even like the different aspects of getting super close. I’ve helped folks get equipment squared away. But the way I read the rules about trad only an associate members can’t vote not on same level as the rest just kinda gave me cold feet. I was in the email group, did a mail in ballot at one time. But just Kinda faded out about the way the words read to me. My brother I’ll talk to him, if he bow hunts it’s trad only, but when gun season opens he never looks back at the bow. He’s attended some TBG shoots with me, but middle GA is rough takes hours to get to any event. Nothing held locally, I shoot with the Ga Bowbenders much more casual in my eyes John runs an awesome group for us inbetween folks. I know of a few guys that felt rubbed wrong an haven’t renewed in awhile but I understand you can’t please everyone. I’m not upset, just on the fence an you gave me an outlet to tell my thoughts. Sawtooth sponsored me we talked through the ups an downs of trad life, an he helped me more then anyone I’ve met along the road. Allamerican he knows tune better then anyone, an Bucky T reached out an met us out the blue to let us shoot his gear An see if we liked it. Been shooting a trad bow in some fashion ever since. I like what y’all do though. The kids shoots, Hatchet dan self bows all that’s awesome. The rules, by laws, gray areas gets me.



Well I understand. It's not for everyone. I don't think we have any real grey areas though. Our bylaws are pretty clear. But we certainly welcome you at our events, with your stickbow of course


----------



## humdandy (Jul 27, 2019)

How much is it?


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 28, 2019)

https://www.tradbowga.com/application . It's $25 per year and it just got easier to sign up. You can now fill out the application on the website.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Aug 2, 2019)

I still receive a ballot every year for all elections, trying to find out if I am still a current member of TBG.  Joined in the 90's but have not received anything for renewal in years.  Was a member when Monty Browing did the banquet an talked about his traditional grizzly kill.  So if any officer reads this please let me know, I signed up for emails on TBG site.  Tys Steve


----------



## devolve (Aug 3, 2019)

I was a member, not sure if I am currently.


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 3, 2019)

Todd want let me I am bad influence lol


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Todd probably thinks I am a shirker ...... He emailed me the app and everything and dang if working nights and sleeping days has messed me up. 

Todd I will get it sent in this week!!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 11, 2019)

We've talked about reasons to be a member, and reasons people are not. Sitting there at the banquet last night listening to Matt Schuster speak and he brought up something that I thought was fantastic. He said one of the many reasons he belongs to TBG, to PBS, and to Comptons is because he felt like they were needed orgainizations and he wanted to do his part to make sure they didn't go away. Not about what they were doing for him, but about what he could do for them. I agree 100%.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 11, 2019)

We live in a world now that wants to ban everything.... hunting has become a commercial business. The way people hunt now compared to years ago have changed a lot.... I’m not sure it was for the best. But I could not imagine growing up without bowhunting in my life. We all know that one voice isn’t as loud as a group that stand firm together. Think of all those who fought for conservation decades ago.... Now I do not know of anything the TBG has been involved in to insure our bow hunting rights personally, but think of all the children who have been through the kid events Tony Smith handles. There are kids who have been given a chance to shoot archery that nobody else would probably expose them to.... it’s a sport my kids and I enjoy and I want to see it continue... we enjoy the fellowship in 3D shoots and the tbg hunts.... the amount of knowledge passed on by older members .... you won’t find on google... that’s why we are members


----------



## Al33 (Aug 12, 2019)

The original intent of TBG, according to the bylaws, was defined as a traditional bow *"hunting"* organization. As I understand it, the associate membership for the first year of membership was put in place to establish/confirm that a member was serious about the organization and it's intents and purposes. After one year (or was in two?) he could apply for full/regular membership if another regular member would sponsor him or her. I had to do just that many years ago and I believe it serves a good purpose. If the associate membership status is removed from the bylaws (may have been done so already) I still think a new member should have to be a member for at least one year before being eligible to vote in elections or on any other matters. I think this is good for the new member as well as TBG as it gives them time to get a feel for how things or done according to the bylaws and for other regular members who may want to serve as an elected officer. I love the TBG 3D shoots when I can make them but I recognize that first and foremost it IS a "hunting" organization.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 12, 2019)

Al33 said:


> The original intent of TBG, according to the bylaws, was defined as a traditional bow *"hunting"* organization. As I understand it, the associate membership for the first year of membership was put in place to establish/confirm that a member was serious about the organization and it's intents and purposes. After one year (or was in two?) he could apply for full/regular membership if another regular member would sponsor him or her. I had to do just that many years ago and I believe it serves a good purpose. If the associate membership status is removed from the bylaws (may have been done so already) I still think a new member should have to be a member for at least one year before being eligible to vote in elections or on any other matters. I think this is good for the new member as well as TBG as it gives them time to get a feel for how things or done according to the bylaws and for other regular members who may want to serve as an elected officer. I love the TBG 3D shoots when I can make them but I recognize that first and foremost it IS a "hunting" organization.



The associate membership is still there Al. We batted it around and have tabled the discussion for now. Very well said sir!


----------



## Triple C (Aug 18, 2019)

Got my associate member card in the mail about a month ago...for the 2nd time.  Not sure what happened the 1st go around but don't recall receiving a renewal notice. Glad to support the organization.

Been spending a lot more time slinging arrows this summer at the farm.  Pretty decent at 12 yds.  Not so much beyond that distance.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 19, 2019)

Glad to see you shootin' AC!! Nice group!!


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 19, 2019)

Good group! That’ll do it.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice looking bow, and good shooting Triple C .


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 9, 2019)

Just my .02 in the event anyone wants to hear it....I am/was a member but I am sure my dues are past due(more on that in a minute).  I have met some wonderful people with the TBG in the past few years, attended a couple of the hunts when I could, shared a few campfires, meals, etc and have had a great time.  I think some type of renewal payment notice should be sent even if by email as a reminder, etc.  I was paying my dues at the Banquet but my work schedule prevents me from attending most years.  As mentioned earlier, Georgia is a big State so it is hard to have things conveniently located for everyone.  Finally, I have debated on mentioning this or not but I am going to as it may benefit the future of the club.  For the record, what I am about to mention HAS NOT been my personal experience.  "I communicate with other trad archers around the state on a regular basis, share photographs, hunt stories, etc.  I have heard from two different hunters that attended different TBG hunts and they stated they felt very, very unwelcomed there.  I asked for specific details, etc but the best I got out of it was they felt the guys at the hunts were paired up in their own "clicks" if you will and not very open to helping an outsider get in the woods or around the fire.  Once again, This has not been my experience with TBG.  I understand we are all out there to kill animals when we hunt as well as many other reasons.  I also understand that people do not wanna take any one to their "honey holes" etc as they probably will not be honey holes for much longer. I'm just saying I feel people feeling this way severely hinders membership, support, and growth opportunities."

Like I said,  I wasn't there but I have heard this same thing from two different hunters that do not even know one another.  If anything in the area of this has happened, I feel making the sacrifice of taking a man into the woods if you know the area a little would be a much better word to spread around concerning membership, support, and perception of the club.  Even if that means sitting a different stand for the day....  Sorry for being long winded, just trying to help.  I love y'all...be safe.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 9, 2019)

Barebowyer said:


> Just my .02 in the event anyone wants to hear it....I am/was a member but I am sure my dues are past due(more on that in a minute).  I have met some wonderful people with the TBG in the past few years, attended a couple of the hunts when I could, shared a few campfires, meals, etc and have had a great time.  I think some type of renewal payment notice should be sent even if by email as a reminder, etc.  I was paying my dues at the Banquet but my work schedule prevents me from attending most years.  As mentioned earlier, Georgia is a big State so it is hard to have things conveniently located for everyone.  Finally, I have debated on mentioning this or not but I am going to as it may benefit the future of the club.  For the record, what I am about to mention HAS NOT been my personal experience.  "I communicate with other trad archers around the state on a regular basis, share photographs, hunt stories, etc.  I have heard from two different hunters that attended different TBG hunts and they stated they felt very, very unwelcomed there.  I asked for specific details, etc but the best I got out of it was they felt the guys at the hunts were paired up in their own "clicks" if you will and not very open to helping an outsider get in the woods or around the fire.  Once again, This has not been my experience with TBG.  I understand we are all out there to kill animals when we hunt as well as many other reasons.  I also understand that people do not wanna take any one to their "honey holes" etc as they probably will not be honey holes for much longer. I'm just saying I feel people feeling this way severely hinders membership, support, and growth opportunities."
> 
> Like I said,  I wasn't there but I have heard this same thing from two different hunters that do not even know one another.  If anything in the area of this has happened, I feel making the sacrifice of taking a man into the woods if you know the area a little would be a much better word to spread around concerning membership, support, and perception of the club.  Even if that means sitting a different stand for the day....  Sorry for being long winded, just trying to help.  I love y'all...be safe.



I appreciate your input Joe. I would always rather hear what people think.

As to the renewal- it's on the way. We changed the bylaws this past year to make everyones dues at the same time, Jan 1. We'll send out notifications in December.

As to the people feeling unwelcome at the hunts. I sure hate to hear that, but I honestly think it's the exception rather than the rule. No doubt some of us long time members get wrapped up in our own hunting more than we should at times. Some people make friends easier than others, and just blend easier. Sort of like any other club I guess. I will take note though, no doubt. The upcoming hunt at Piedmont( sept 20-22) looks as if we may have a good sized group.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2019)

I like to think most first timers at a TBG hunt are there for the camaraderie and learning from others about shooting styles and hunting techniques, not so much to be taken by the hand and put in a hot spot. I try to help newbee's and don't mind making a sacrifice, so to speak, to help them but they should know that a TBG hunt is for hunters wanting to kill something. There are no clicks that I'm aware of. Certainly there are guys who are close friends that just like hunting together and nothing clickish about it. I certainly understand we should perhaps be more sensitive to new hunters, not just for TBG's sake but for them as well, however, there will always be a few that have unreasonable expectations and when they are not met they are disappointed. True in all realms of life.


----------



## shotgunpapa (May 31, 2020)

Todd Cook said:


> Also, check out our new facebook group page- Under groups look for "The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia" the cover photo is a campfire.


I don't do FaceBook.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 31, 2020)

shotgunpapa said:


> I don't do FaceBook.


Me neither but I am a member of TBG. Great group of folks. I've learnt a lot from so many of the members and have made some real good friends with a lot of 'em too. If traditional bowhunting is your thing or if your interested in it, you wont find a better bunch!


----------

